# How to adjust the font size inside a Dax



## paulkltam (Jun 15, 2014)

Just wondering does anyone know how to adjust the font size inside a dax? I found that very difficult to read a dax as the syntax or fonts are very small.


----------



## scottsen (Jun 15, 2014)

The only way I know is hold the control key, then roll the middle scroll wheel on your mouse.  If you don't have one of those... I have no idea


----------



## paulkltam (Sep 25, 2014)

scottsen said:


> The only way I know is hold the control key, then roll the middle scroll wheel on your mouse.  If you don't have one of those... I have no idea



Thanks Scottsen, it solved 80% of my problem. Although the Dax window will resume to original size after the window closed and re-open, it is a big help already ! Once again, thank you


----------

